# Using Tetra SafeStart and Prime water conditioner together? Will it work?



## TrickyFish (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm setting up a five gallon tank for my betta. I read that Tetra SafeStart shouldn't be used with water conditioner that detoxifies ammonia, like Prime. I already added Prime to the tank, but not the Safestart yet. Doing a google search I read that you shouldn't use Safestart until 24 hours after using the water conditioner, and not adding any more conditioner for a week. Does anyone know if this is accurate information? I want to get that tank going as soon as possible. Advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

What are you using the Safestart for?


----------



## IndeedPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

I used SafeStart and did not have any results with it. Best to just add substrate and every day put a few drops of ammonia (pure) into the tank. http://www.csupomona.edu/~jskoga/Aquariums/Ammonia.html

Also, I know you want to hurry and get the fish- trust me, I really really REALLY understand because... I bought the 5 gal and had it cycling for 2 days before I ended up with a fish I had to keep in a 2 gal tank and clean three times a week until the 5gal cycled. Try thinking of other things like if you want live plants or not, and plan out an aqua scape. Then when the tank a few weeks into the cycle you can put your aquascape into action. Watching the plants for changes and making sure they are healthy is hard work and by the time you have them stable, your tank will be planed, cycled, and ready for a fish who will get one heck of an awesome homecoming.


----------

